# معدات الوقاية الشخصية باللغة العربية ppe



## سليم صبرة (22 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء 
تعتبر معدات الوقاية الشخصية هي خط الدفاع الحصين والاخير للعامل الذى ممكن ان يحمي العامل من الاخطار الفزيائية والكميائية وغيرها من الاخطار التى تكون موجودة فى بيئة العمل 
وقد تطرقت الى اهمية معدات الوقاية والحلول البديلة عن المعدات 
وانني على استعداد للرد على اى استفسار او سئوال 
واصل الملف Power point ولكنة مخزن بنظام PDF وذلك لكبر الملف 
يمكن تنزيل الملف بعد الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 10 مرات علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/Hxn0xQ6H/___online.html

شكرا لكم 
اخوكم المهندس سليم صبرة 
مسئول الوقاية والسلامة في محطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

شكراُ على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## sayed00 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى سليم

عرض وافى عن الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي سليم على الموضوع
تحياتي لأهلنا في غزة


----------



## عمروصلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## qousai moussa (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا م. سليم وادامك الله ذخرا لنا


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك
وبصمودكم اهالي غزة الابطال


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## عمر محمد هشام (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## amabo (8 مارس 2012)

*موضوع رائع ومميز*​


----------



## يا الغالي (8 مارس 2012)

الرابط عندي لا يعمل.


----------



## ahmedyani (22 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت رابط اخر


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سليم صبرة (31 مارس 2012)

*الرابط يعمل*



Abdullah elsebaey قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


 اخوانى متاسف على الرد ولكن الرابط الان يعمل http://www.4shared.com/zip/Hxn0xQ6H/___online.html


----------



## aymanelmalik (17 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخى سليم


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

